# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Фильмы вайшнавские и околовайшнавские

## Тиртха Павана дас

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные. Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Может быть, кто-нибудь мог бы подсказать где найти список фильмов, которые можно было бы:
либо а) Смотреть внутри брахмачари ашрама, (Смотреть Тукарама 10-й раз подряд начинает надоедать  :smilies:  )
либо б) Смотреть с новыми людьми, которые только знакомятся с СК и нужно пойти им на встречу и посмотреть с ними что-нибудь за пределами "Воспоминания о Шриле Прабхупаде".

Интересуют не только вайшнаские и научно-образовательные фильмы, но и хорошо сделанные художественные кармические фильмы, которые бы не противоречили духу брахмачари ашрама в ИСККОН. Например, меня в свое время вдохновил стать брахмачари и начать выходить на санкиртану один художественный кармический фильм о войне. Конечно, не только он, но мысль: "Люди по всему миру миллионами идут на верную смерть на войне ради чего-то совершенно бессмысленного а я не готов полностью посвятить часть своей жизни ради Кришны?!" была переломной. 

Если нет списка, но есть единичные экземпляры таких фильмов в уме, так же буду крайне благодарен.

Спасибо большое.

Ваш слуга,
Тиртха Павана дас.

----------


## Туласи

спасибо, что открыли эту тему. круг моих абсолютно кармических клиентов (работаю как психолог)озадачен подбором фильмов, где были бы хорошо переданы ценности человеческих отношений, в 1ю очередь семейных, но не только. они не готовы смотреть фильмы о Шриле ПРабхупаде или ИССКОН, это исключено, и когда они будут готовы- неизвестно. но детей они растят сейчас и хотят им передать высокие ценности не только личным примером, но еще и в фильмах ( а может, еще и потому, что личным примером трудно очень, так чтоб еще и фильмы помогали).ну неважно.
по моему предложению они стали создавать подборку таких фильмов.
вот начало:
1.»Мачеха" с Джулией Робертс - не как мелодрама и описание красивой Нью Йоркской жизни, а как правдивое описание жизненной  ситуации очень светлого человека/людей
2. "Звёздочки на земле"  http://my-hit.ru/film/8742/online
3. «Знакомьтесь, Джо Блэк»  http://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/5059/
4.. "Маленькая мисс счастье"
5. "Привет семье" 

последних три сама еще не видела. надо отсматривать.
еще очень хорошие фильмы (и целые подборки) делала студия "Премананде".сборники фильмов назывались "Вечные ценности".
но там тоже надо если для кармических зрителей- отбирать соответствующие фильмы. вот если бы Вы смогли этим заняться, как бы мы Вам все были благодарны...

----------


## Туласи

а вот что выпускала студия "Премананде"(цены и наличие надо уточнять, это информация с их ресурса: 

Выпущены очередные три DVD из серии "По стопам Шрилы Прабхупады":
ПО СТОПАМ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ (DVD-6) (март - июль 1974г.) ПО СТОПАМ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ (DVD-7) (июль 1974г - апрель 1975г.) ПО СТОПАМ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ (DVD-8) (апрель -май 1975г.)
Уникальная хронология восстановленных видеоматериалов, запечатлевших Шрилу Прабхупаду, собранных Ядубарой Прабху, который снабдил их живыми комментариями более 40 учеников Шрилы Прабхупады - участников событий, запечатленных на этих кадрах. На каждом диске есть также две дополнительные звуковые дорожки: с речью Шрилы Прабхупады и его бхаджанами.
Продолжительность одного диска приблизительно 160 минут (цветной)  Диск DVD объема 9Гб. Цена каждого диска 180 рублей.
=====================================================================
Фильмы из серии "Шедевры религиозного киноискусства Индии":
ВАЛМИКИ Художественный фильм (Индия) Черно-белый
Правдивая история об авторе Рамаяны - Валмики. О том, как грешник превращается в святого. 
Формат Avi. 100 минут. 1 CD. 60 рублей
--------
ШРИ КРИШНА Художественный фильм (Индия, кинокомпания Sagar Art) о детских годах Кришны во Вриндаване.
Формат avi, 1 CD, продолжительность 90 минут. 60 рублей
----------
ТУЛАСИ ДАС
Черно-белый художественный фильм (Индия) Находясь в ашраме своего гуру, сирота Туласи дас вместо традиционного санcкрита сочиняет духовные стихи на языке хинди, понятном простому народу.
Это очень эмоциональная история о святом-вайшнаве, чья поэзия и по сей день почитается народом Индии. (комплект 2 CD) 96 минут. Формат Avi. 100 рублей за комплект
-----------
ГОПАЛ КРИШНА  Художественный фильм  (Индия).
Явление Кришны и Его жизнь во Вриндаване. (1 CD) Формат Avi. 85 минут. 60 рублей
-----------
НИМАЙ ИЗ НАДИИ Художественный фильм (Индия, черно-белый). Первая часть фильма "Нилачале Махапрабху". Фильм о самом милостивом воплощении Господа - Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, о Его явлении в Надии и о принятии отрешенного уклада жизни. 1 DVD. 80 руб. Продолжительность 70 минут.
=======================================================================
А ТАКЖЕ:    ДЖОДХА И АКБАР (художественный фильм, Индия)
Пронзительная история любви одного из самых знаменитых императоров Индии и прекрасной принцессы - эпическая сага времен XVI века. Джалалуддин Мохаммад Акбар, оставивший след в истории как великий могол Акбар - мусульманин.
Принцесса Раджпута, Джодха - индуистка. В то время, когда мусульмане и индуисты испытывали глубокую неприязнь друг к другу, их союз был призван не только соединить два сердца, но и две религии... Благодаря захватывающему сюжету, блестящей режиссерской работе и неподражаемой игре лучших артистов современного индийского кино  фильм оставляет неизгладимое впечатление. В главных ролях: Ритик Рошан, Айшварья Рай. Продолжительность 213 минут.
1 DVD. Формат Avi (DVDRip). Цена 80 руб.
---------------------
Индийские танцы в стиле БХАРАТ-НАТЬЯМ
14 красочных фрагментов из индийских фильмов с танцами в классическом стиле.
Демонстрационный диск. Общая продолжительность 60 минут. 1 VideoCD. 60 рублей
-------------------------
ПАКИСТАН. СЕВЕРНАЯ ИНДИЯ. ВАРАНАСИ. Документальные телефильмы об истории и современности этих древних и загадочных мест. 3 фильма на 1 диске. Формат DVD. 70 рублей.
--------------------------
СБОРНИКИ "ВЕЧНЫЕ ЦЕННОСТИ" № 10, 11, 12, 13 В нынешнюю эпоху засилья коммерческой видеопродукции нечасто встречаются фильмы, несущие высокое послание. В состав этих сборников вошли фильмы о добродетелях, о силе веры и высших принципах, благодаря которым можно преодолеть любые трудности.

Сборник № 10 (5 фильмов):  
ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ПОДАРОК. Молодой человек Джейсон, избалованный плейбой, на развлечения тратит деньги своего супербогатого дедушки. Но дедушка оказался не промах. Перед получением прав на наследство он должен справится с двенадцатью заданиями, которые для него окажутся испытаниями на грани возможного.
МАРСИАНСКОЕ ДИТЯ. Писатель-фантаст решается усыновить маленького мальчика.  Спустя некоторое время Деннис начинает вести себя не так, как все обычные дети, а потом и вовсе утверждать, что он является пришельцем с Марса.
УШЕДШИЕ. Главный герой картины - молодой виолончелист Дайго, оставшийся без работы. Вместе с женой он перебирается из мегаполиса в родной городок в провинции, где ему предложили работу. Однако, оказывается, Дайго предстоит обмывать тела покойников, наряжать их и готовить к переходу в лучший мир. С большим удивлением герой понимает, что справляется со своей новой работой очень хорошо.
ДАР СЛЕЗ. ПОДДЕРЖКА - 2 короткометражных фильма Формат Avi. Цена 80 рублей за сборник.
Сборник № 11 (3 фильма)
СЧАСТЛИВОГО РОЖДЕСТВА. В канун Рождества 1914 года четверо людей пережили незабываемое. Шотландский священник, французский лейтенант, немецкий тенор и его возлюбленная оказались в самом сердце спонтанного братства, возникшего между траншеями немцев, англичан и французов. Ружья были оставлены на дне окопов, а сами солдаты и офицеры вышли навстречу друг другу, чтобы разделить шоколад и пожелать друг другу: Счастливого Рождества!
ОГНЕУПОРНЫЙ. Заходя в горящий дом, капитан Калеб Холт действует по-старому правилу пожарных: "Никогда не оставляй товарища в беде". Приходя домой, где его ждёт жена, чувства к которой давно угасли, он живёт по своим собственным правилам. На работе Калеб всегда спасает других, но как ему спасти свой брак?...
ЛЮБОВЬ ТВОРИТ ЧУДЕСА. Нил (Аджай Девган) известен жителям его города как взрослый человек с мозгом семилетнего ребенка. Невинный сердцем, добрый и великодушный, Нил - любимец маленького городка, в котором он живет. Жизнь для него является сказкой наяву, где нет ничего неправильного, и никакое зло не сможет когда-либо проникнуть в него. Но...
Формат Avi. Цена 80 рублей за сборник.
Сборник № 12 (3 фильма)  
ПРЕДЕЛ АНГЕЛА. 1924 год. Советская Россия. Молодого комиссара Максима Прошина (Алексей Морозов) Советская власть отправляет на остров Коневец в монастырь с секретным заданием. Максим под видом послушника должен убрать высокопоставленного чиновника Финляндии - и его простая, казалось бы, миссия, превращается в путь личного духовного покаяния за совершенные ошибки.
ИСЦЕЛЯЮЩАЯ ЛЮБОВЬ. История святого Джузеппе Москати - неаполитанского врача и величайшего гуманиста. Москати всю свою жизнь декларировал, что главная сила - любовь. Он постоянно доказывал это, сочетая блестящие врачебные способности с любовью к ближнему. Москати утверждал, что даже простое сочувствие исцелит больного скорее, чем равнодушное исполнение врачом своих обязанностей, и убеждал в этом своих учеников.
ОСВОБОДИТЕ ВИЛЛИ - 3. Однажды китобой, занимающийся незаконным промыслом, решает взять с собой в море малолетнего сына с тем, чтобы научить его "искусству" убивать китов. Но судьба распорядилась так, что он сам становится объектом охоты кита-убийцы. Лишь дружба мальчика с касаткой спасает китобоя от неминуемой гибели.                                 Формат Avi. Цена 80 рублей за  сборник ______________________________________________________________________________________________________
СБОРНИК № 13 (5 фильмов)  
МЕДВЕДЬ. Великолепная экранизация книги Джеймса Оливера Кервуда "Король гризли". 1885 год. Среди прекрасных и величественных пейзажей британской Колумбии случилась трогательная история о медвежонке, потерявшем свою мать и вынужденном самому позаботиться о себе. Судьба сводит вместе осиротевшего малыша и огромного раненого медведя. Непросто складываются их отношения, но охотники с ружьями и злыми собаками оказываются куда страшнее. А зритель оказывается в "медвежьей шкуре" и наблюдает за людьми с позиции главного героя.
ПОСЛЕДНЯЯ НАДЕЖДА (ТЬМА). Девочка, родившаяся в англо-индийской семье Макнелли, в возрасте 18 месяцев после болезни становится слепой и глухонемой. Яркая, толковая девушка живет в мире черной тишины без умения общаться с внешним миром. 48-летний Дебрай Сахаи - чудак и алкоголик, посвятивший свою жизнь обучению глухих и слепых детей - отправляется в дом Макнелли обучать их дочь Мишель...
ЖАДНОСТЬ. Богатый старикан не знает, кому оставить свои миллионы. Вокруг него вьется змеиный клубок родственников в надежде, что старик сдохнет поскорее и оставит им по лакомому кусочку. Когда же возникает угроза их планам, они призывают на помощь еще одного племянника, которого дядюшка любил маленьким, но поссорившись с его отцом, давно не видел...
НАВОДНЕНИЕ. В христианском молодежном лагере заканчивается заезд. Во время отъезда начинается сильный дождь. Горная река наполняется водой и автобус с детьми застревает в ней. Сильный поток воды переворачивает автобус и детей уносит течением... Кто-то погибает... кого-то удается спасти...
ИТАЛЬЯНЕЦ. Бездетная семейная пара из Италии приезжает в провинциальный российский детдом, чтобы усыновить ребенка. Шестилетнего Ваню, который приглянулся иностранцам, питомцы детдома прозвали "итальянцем". Впереди у мальчишки - безбедная сытая жизнь в солнечной Италии, но зов крови не дает   покоя: мальчик решает во что бы то ни стало найти свою родную маму... Фильм выдвинут на премию "Оскар" в 2006 году. 
Формат Avi. Цена 80 рублей за сборник.
===============================================
Сборник первый: (8 фильмов) Восхождение, Последний полет, Испытание веры и другие. (Форматы DivX, Xvid, WMV) 
Сборник второй: (7 фильмов) Человек на все времена, Вечные ценности, Рождение свыше и другие. (Форматы DivX, Xvid, WMV) 	
Сборник третий: (7 фильмов)   Плач Китая  Улицы милосердия  Следы на снегу  Один малыш  Сложные отношения и др. (Форматы DivX, Хvid)  
Сборник четвертый (5 фильмов)  Летите домой  Хождение за 3 моря  Женщина - ты свободна  Клоун  Бесплатная поездка (Форматы DivX, Xvid) 
Сборник пятый (5 фильмов)   О, Рама!   Пожар  Каникулы Томми и другие   (Форматы DivX, Xvid) 
Сборник шестой (5 фильмов)   Ганди  Маленький лорд   Крик с гор  Незнакомец  Обещание (Форматы DivX, Xvid)
ВЕЧНЫЕ ЦЕННОСТИ (Сборник № 7)  5 фильмов 
ВЕЧНЫЕ ЦЕННОСТИ (Сборник № 8) 4 фильма 
ВЕЧНЫЕ ЦЕННОСТИ (Сборник № 9) 4 фильма 

ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ПОЛЕТ
О фильме: Энн Уильямс - миссионерка в Колумбии попадает в очень сложную ситуацию. Её отец хочет помочь ей и направляет к ней Дена Хогена. Они не виделись с Энн уже 4 года. Ден встречает на пути не только трудности, но стоит перед самым главным вопросом всей жизни человека - вопросом вечности. Ден должен принять решение, которое в корне меняет всю его жизнь. 
100 мин. Divx (867 Mb)
СОН СМЕШНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА 1992, мультфильм, Россия 
По мотивам одноименной повести Достоевского о человеке с жестокой и низкой душой, ядовитой для всего доброго и прекрасного. Время: 20 мин Xvid, 704x512 (237 MB) 
ВОСХОЖДЕНИЕ (приключения, драма, семейный) 
Молодые отважные альпинисты Деррик Уильямс и Майкл Харрис знамениты своими сольными восхождениями. Судьба заставила их сойтись друг с другом, чтобы покорить Чиканагу - одну из самых опасных вершин. Но Деррик не разделяет религиозных взглядов напарника. Однако опасное восхождение перевернуло его жизнь... Продолжительность: 99 мин. DivX 5 (699 MB) 
ОБРАЗ ЗВЕРЯ (3 части)
Фильм рассказывает о жизни российского бизнесмена, которому дьявол предложил легкий способ обогащения. Дьявол пообещал помощь, но взамен потребовал ....его душу... 
4 часа, 400 Мб, Формат WMV
ЧЕЛОВЕК НА ВСЕ ВРЕМЕНА 1966 (Исторический / Драма) 
Эта историческая драма высочайшей эмоциональной напряженности рассказывает о Томасе Море, отдавшего жизнь за свои убеждения. Это один из редких фильмов, что просто не может не затронуть душу и разум человека с любым вкусом. Смотрится же картина увлекательней, чем большинство боевиков или триллеров. Лауреат множества Оскаров. 120 минут, DivX 5 (1001 mb)
ХАЙДИ (США, 1993 год)
Очень трогательный и добрый фильм по роману Йоханны Спири. Девочка Хайди осталась сиротой. Когда девочке исполнилось 8 лет, ее привезли в горы к суровому и упрямому дедушке, но страдающий старик полюбил внучку. Хайди полюбилась простая деревенская жизнь в горах, но волею судьбы ей пришлось уехать в город, где ей пришлось пережить трудные времена. Но ее доброе сердце помогло ей повлиять на судьбы людей. 104 мин (DivX) (734Mb)
ВЕЧНЫЕ ЦЕННОСТИ (Индия)
Сын состоятельного бизнесмена становится виновником крупного столкновения машин. По решению суда избалованному и высокомерному парню пришлось провести исправительный срок в отдаленном ашраме для одиноких и брошенных стариков. Сможет ли он измениться, столкнувшись с тяжелой участью этих людей? 156 мин, Xvid, (730 Mb)
СЛЕДЫ НА СНЕГУ - реальная жизненная история, рассказывающая об отношениях обычных людей в непростых ситуациях, о потребности каждого в любви и прощении, о том, что добро сильнее зла. 
Высоко в Швейцарских Альпах маленький мальчик Денни сорвался со скалы. Люсьен, 13 летний парнишка, страдает от чувства вины. Он решил не показываться на глаза ни семье, ни школьным друзьям и особенно - Анетт, сестре упавшего соседского мальчика. 144 мин
УЛИЦЫ МИЛОСЕРДИЯ –  захватывающий и профессионально поставленный христианскими кинематографистами детектив. Фильм рассказывает о судьбе двух братьев, один из которых стал преступником, а другой – проповедником. По иронии судьбы им пришлось поменяться местами и … изменить свое отношение к миру и к жизни. Шедевр современного кинематографа с сильным духовным посланием. 104 мин, DivX
Я ОСТАЮСЬ – о враче-ворчуне, который в результате травмы оказался в коме и перенесся в невидимый мир таких же как он людей, тем, кому предоставили возможность задуматься о своей жизни и сделать выбор. 114 мин., Xvid
Бесплатная поездка (28 мин)
Старик, бывший карточный игрок, позволял бесплатно кататься на аттракционах, чем попадает в немилость к своему боссу и лишается работы. Он знакомится с одной религиозной семьей, которая помогает старику, и, в конце концов, старик раскрывает им, какой груз лежит у него на сердце.
Клоун (28 мин) В городке появился клоун, выступающий в детских домах и больницах. Во время просмотра телепередачи, мальчик с мамой узнают в клоуне убийцу своего отца. Он решает отомстить, но сам попадает в беду
Летите домой 1 час 47 минут
Перед маленькой Энни встает сложная задача - воспитать стайку гусят, так же, как она, оставшихся без мамы. Близится зима, и если её новые подопечные не смогут улететь на юг, то погибнут от холода в суровой Канаде. Научить летать птиц - такое не легко сделать человеку. Только упорство, смелость и любовь могут помочь Энни и её отцу - они решают построить собственный самолёт, на котором Энни предстоит пролететь над всем американским континентом, чтобы увести своих птенцов туда, где тепло, где солнце. Домой...
Женщина — ты свободна (96 мин) Трагическая история Мишель Джордан,  хроника ее собственной борьбы с пагубными привычками и пристрастиями...   
Пожар (28 мин)
Невзирая на увещевания взрослых двое юношей стали причиной пожара, но скрывали это от старших. Отец-пожарник, узнав о том, что виновником был его сын, не мог ему этого простить. В конце концов, отец не мог простить и себя, и только прощение свыше помогло принести ему покой. 
Каникулы Томми (28 мин) О мальчике, мечтавшем об отце и в, конце концов, обретшем его. 
Кука 1 ч. 30 мин.
Москвичка Лена в один день потеряла и любимого человека, и успешную карьеру, и поняла, что зашла в тупик. Она хочет изменить свою жизнь, попробовать разобраться с собой. Устроившись по объявлению в районную социальную службу, Лена однажды встречает на почте маленькую девочку Куку с авоськой и стареньким игрушечным медведем. Но вот что странно: ни в магазинах, ни на почте, ни на детской площадке - никто не знает Куку. Или делают вид, что не знают?
Шоу Трумена 
Он шоу-звезда, но даже не догадывается об этом. Труман не знает, что его город на самом деле не что иное, как гигантская студия, построенная таинственным продюсером. Постепенно к Труману приходит прозрение. Как он использует свое открытие - это история, над которой вы будете плакать и смеяться. 1 ч. 43 мин.
Радости и печали маленького лорда 
Маленький американский городок позапрошлого века. Седрик - восьмилетний мальчик, сын скромной учительницы музыки. Он добр и справедлив, его уважают друзья. Мать и ее рассказы об отце - и есть вся его семья. Однажды он узнает, что за океаном, в огромном английском поместье живет старый граф. Ему предстоит оказаться там и изменить сердца многих людей. (90 мин)
Белый плен
История, основанная на реальных событиях. Трое ученых - Джерри Шеппард, его лучший друг Купер и еще один геолог в силу форс-мажорных обстоятельств вынуждены покинуть свою научно-исследовательскую базу в Антарктике, а   вместе с ней и своих четвероногих друзей - ездовых собак, служивших им верой и правдой. Через какое-то время они отправляются в Антарктику со спасательной миссией, однако собакам как-то придется продержаться до этого момента, пытаясь самостоятельно выжить в жестких природных условиях. 115 мин.
Свой человек
Фильм по реальным событиям. Там, где задействованы большие деньги, бесполезно бороться за справедливость. Ученый, который знал о том, что происходит за стенами табачной компании, встал перед мучительным выбором между тем, что диктовала ему совесть и личной безопасностью. 147 мин.
ДЕВЯТЫЙ ДЕНЬ
Реальная история о священнике, выжившем в концлагере Дахау и опубликовавшем свои воспоминания в 1945 году. Заключенного (небывалый случай!) отпускают на 9 дней домой. Как выяснится позже, все имеет свою цену
ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ПОДАРОК
Молодой человек Джейсон, избалованный плейбой, на развлечения тратит деньги своего супербогатого дедушки. Но дедушка оказался не промах. Перед получением прав на наследство он должен справится с двенадцатью заданиями, которые для него окажутся испытаниями на грани возможного. 
МАРСИАНСКОЕ ДИТЯ
Писатель-фантаст решается усыновить маленького мальчика. Спустя некоторое время Деннис начинает вести себя не так, как все обычные дети, а потом и вовсе утверждать, что он является пришельцем с Марса. 
УШЕДШИЕ
Главный герой картины — молодой виолончелист Дайго, оставшийся без работы. Вместе с женой он перебирается из мегаполиса в родной городок в провинции, где ему предложили работу. Однако, оказывается, Дайго предстоит обмывать тела покойников, наряжать их и готовить к переходу в лучший мир. С большим удивлением герой понимает, что справляется со своей новой работой
СЧАСТЛИВОГО РОЖДЕСТВА
В канун Рождества 1914 года четверо людей пережили незабываемое. Шотландский священник, французский лейтенант, немецкий тенор и его возлюбленная оказались в самом сердце спонтанного братства, возникшего между траншеями немцев, англичан и французов. Ружья были оставлены на дне окопов, а сами солдаты и офицеры вышли навстречу друг другу, чтобы разделить шоколад и пожелать друг другу: Счастливого Рождества!
ОГНЕУПОРНЫЙ
Заходя в горящий дом, капитан Калеб Холт действует по-старому правилу пожарных: «Никогда не оставляй товарища в беде». Приходя домой, где его ждёт жена, чувства к которой давно угасло, он живёт по своим собственным правилам. На работе Калеб всегда спасает других, но как ему спасти свой брак?
ЛЮБОВЬ ТВОРИТ ЧУДЕСА
Нил (Аджай Девган) известен жителям его города как взрослый человек с мозгом семилетнего ребенка. Невинный сердцем, добрый и великодушный, Нил - любимец маленького городка, в котором он живет. Жизнь для него является сказкой наяву, где нет ничего неправильного, и никакое зло не сможет когда-либо проникнуть в него.
ОСВОБОДИТЕ ВИЛЛИ - 3
Однажды китобой, занимающийся незаконным промыслом, решает взять с собой в море малолетнего сына с тем, чтобы научить его «искусству» убивать китов. Но судьба распорядилась так, что он сам становится объектом охоты кита-убийцы. Лишь дружба мальчика с касаткой спасает китобоя от неминуемой гибели.
Изменяя время
Христианская фантастическая драма. Профессор богословия, глубоко верующий человек, пишет работу о воспитании молодежи в христианской традиции. С некоторыми положениями этой работы категорически не согласен коллега профессора. Чтобы развеять заблуждения автора, он отправляет профессора на 100 лет в будущее. Драматизм сюжета - падение духовности и подмена преданности Христу суррогатами, которые наблюдает профессор в будущем, ведь для нас это настоящее.
ПРЕКРАСНАЯ ЗЕЛЕНАЯ (1996 год) (Франция)
На далекой планете люди живут общинно, биогенная цивилизация, теплый климат,  полное самообеспечние, все гармонично. Одна женщина с этой планеты решает  посетить Землю, где сталкивается с техногенной цивилизацией. Разговаривая с  людьми, она умеет обращаться к их собственному «Я», отключая от программ  социума, и у людей начинает меняться восприятие происходящего…. Фильм  высмеивает пороки современной цивилизации, показывая, что мы теряем и кем  становимся в погоне за сиюминутными материальными «ценностями».формат DVD
ПЕПЕЛ и СНЕГ Медитативный, созерцательный фильм. Мир животных и мир людей. Одна планета. Единое целое. Пауза в нашем стремительном мире. Остановка на бегу. Возможность буквально замереть на мгновение, чтобы понять никчемность нашей повседневной суеты. Абсолютная тишина и сосредоточенность. Прелесть в молчании и неподвижности. Ощущение восторга от чувства сопричастности с огромным живым существом — планетой Земля
Сборник фильмов:
«АЛКОГОЛЬНЫЙ И НАРКОТИЧЕСКИЙ ТЕРРОР ПРОТИВ РОССИИ» (профессор Жданов)
3 часа
«РУССКИЙ КРЕСТ» Так графически обозначается вымирание России. 26 мин
«ДЕДОВЩИНА В ШКОЛЕ» 51 мин
«ЖИЗНЬ БЕЗ НАРКОТИКОВ» 16 мин 
Фильм, который никого не оставит равнодушным. Жертвы наркотической зависимости рассказывают реальные истории из своей жизни о том, к каким тяжелым последствиям это их привело. 30 мин
Духовная жизнь Джорджа Харрисона (Мультимедийное шоу)
Жизнь Джорджа Харрисона, история его музыкальной карьеры и духовного поиска.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
и в конце они давали свои контакты: 
Полный каталог всей  видео-продукции с ценами Вы можете скачать по  ссылке:  
http://www.premananda.ru/catalog_premananda.zip

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

А не кажется ли, что подобная тема была открыта? Во-он там: "Фильмы с ведическим смыслом". Давайте здесь вайшнавские фильмы рекомендовать. Итак, для воодушевления простого народа советую фильм: "Это жизнь". Описание и плохого качества фильм здесь.

----------


## Madhava Hari das

Есть сайт на котором фильмы подбираются, что бы не расходились с ведическими ценностями. 
Кончено не идеально, бывают моменты которые не соответствуют. Но в общем достаточно нравственны.
http://dobriyfilm.ru
Сам фильмы добавляю, туда, не судите строго пожалуйста...  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Тема закрыта. См. http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=46

----------

